# trailer racks for carrying portable corral panels



## ARTEMISBLOSSOM (Apr 3, 2011)

Do any of you go camping with your horse and take a portable corral? In my neck of the woods we do this all the time. I bought a new trailer a while ago and it didn't come with any racks for hanging the panels on the outside of the trailer. Can these things be purchased or do they all have to be made? I had a friend make a set for my old trailer but I never thought to take them off when I sold the trailer and now I need another set but my friend is not well this year and cant weld a set together for me.


----------

